# One person camper shell for Chevy S10 pickup



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Canvas camper shell.

https://www.autoanything.com/hitch-...kZBD5jJHZlnyXZUByTVNBiyzqXxX5EERoCYYAQAvD_BwE

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Do you have a garage?








This one would be better if he could drop it on the truck, all he had to do was turn it around.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a lift mounted for my Jeep hard top. It works off a drill or hand crank. Takes a few minutes to take it on and off. I only take it off for the summer and I put it back on for hunting season. It works wellAnd is pretty easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> Do you have a garage?
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NArysaJDrBo
> ...


Do I have a garage??? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

I have a garage, but the door's been removed, and it's now just a giant laundry room. Everything parks outside. 

That's a really slick rig, though! Might motivate me to rig something in front of the garage. :vs_cool:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

rjniles said:


> Canvas camper shell.
> 
> https://www.autoanything.com/hitch-...kZBD5jJHZlnyXZUByTVNBiyzqXxX5EERoCYYAQAvD_BwE
> 
> Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


That is slicker'n cat poop on linoleum! A bit pricey, but it's a great thought! :vs_cool:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

BayouRunner said:


> I have a lift mounted for my Jeep hard top. It works off a drill or hand crank. Takes a few minutes to take it on and off. I only take it off for the summer and I put it back on for hunting season. It works wellAnd is pretty easy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got a picture?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

build a removable fishing rod:biggrin2:


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey Dave... those old school aluminum toppers are crazy light. But if the truck is really nice it still takes 2 people to load it to keep it from scratching up the paint on your truck.

When we finished our attached garage I built a hoist structure to remove the hardtop on our Jeep, and built a "caddy" to sit the top on and roll it into the corner. You could do something similar.

The post is a basement support column. It's removed when not in use. There is a hole in the ceiling for the pole to engage the end of the support beam.

Beam laying on the trusses is supported at both ends. The basement support column engages the loose end, and the column is screwed upward. This means no load on the trusses from the beam.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Some ingenuity displayed by all. I'll just say make sure the topper has a sunroof to haul those palm trees you've been dealing with :biggrin2:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

HenryMac said:


> Hey Dave... those old school aluminum toppers are crazy light. But if the truck is really nice it still takes 2 people to load it to keep it from scratching up the paint on your truck.
> 
> When we finished our attached garage I built a hoist structure to remove the hardtop on our Jeep, and built a "caddy" to sit the top on and roll it into the corner. You could do something similar.
> 
> ...


Your garage is nicer than much of my house!

As noted above, I don't really have a garage for all that rigging. But it might be worth putting up something outside.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

DoomsDave said:


> Got a picture?




Gonna take my top off this weekend. I’ll send one then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

This is what I have. Except I strap the Jeep top to the bottom of the rack. Then crank it all the way to the ceiling. I just use a battery powered drill to crank it. I don’t have any pictures with the top in the air but will post one when I take it off. I plan on it this weekend unless something changes. It was roughly about $250










You can look at videos. I can’t figure how to post a link. “Racor lift Jeep top lift” on you tube is the shortest video that will give you the concept


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

DoomsDave said:


> Your garage is nicer than much of my house!
> 
> As noted above, I don't really have a garage for all that rigging. But it might be worth putting up something outside.


A big ole tree and a block-n-tackle would get the job done too!



BayouRunner said:


> Gonna take my top off this weekend. I’ll send one then


:wink2:


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Only takes maybe 10 minutes to get top off. Whole process by the time I gather the drill, bits and radio. Then remove the windows maybe 30 minutes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe.

Also, buying used they can be fixed up really nice and easy on the wallet.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

One that really is appealing.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

ron45 said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Also, buying used they can be fixed up really nice and easy on the wallet.





ron45 said:


> One that really is appealing.


You two fellas are confusing campers... with a camper shell.



DoomsDave said:


> ... I'd like a *camper shell* that's removable and installable by ONE person....


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

HenryMac said:


> You two fellas are confusing campers... with a camper shell.


Those were easy to put on take off.

Maybe just a bit higher priced then a shell, never heard that term.

But definitely more convenient.

On the go you can pull over and get into the back and sleep without hooking anything up or unhooking.

With the shell you have to find a specific place to set up and you may or may not have electric, bathroom, etc..


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

ron45 said:


> Those were easy to put on take off.
> 
> Maybe just a bit higher priced then a shell, never heard that term.
> 
> ...


I meant a shell. 

My days of sleeping in the back of trucks are long past . . . :biggrin2:

For now, at least.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm seriously digging that canvas topper in post #2. I'd totally buy one if we had plans to keep a pickup.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

HenryMac said:


> You two fellas are confusing campers... with a camper shell.


A shell's all I want . . .


----------

